# old glass bottles any value?



## hchapman27 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello we found 3 old glass clorox bottles and also an old dodge motor oil bottle and I was wondering if there was any value to them ? I cannot seem to get my pics to load,it says they are to large so maybe if their is some one that knows anythign about these bottles I could email you the pics ! Thank in advance!


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 2, 2005)

clorox bottles. well lets say if some one would give you $1 for them i would take it and find them 100 more.
 go into your picture program and edit your pictures and click on resize then make your adjustemts

 rick


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 2, 2005)

some motor oil bottles have value. can you get a pic up?


----------



## hchapman27 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks I will work on getting these pics up a.s.a.p


----------



## hchapman27 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hope this pic comes through


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 3, 2005)

thats nice. i have always been partial to dodges. thats an interesting piece.


----------



## hchapman27 (Nov 3, 2005)

Would you happen to know if it has any value?  Thanks


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 3, 2005)

hi hchapman 27,  that dodge bottle is nice. when my husband and i where at fall calisle, which is a large car antique flee market.  we saw several for sale. if i remenber correctly they where in the area of $30 to$40.  nice find,  rhona


----------



## madman (Nov 4, 2005)

hey the dodge motor oil bottle is a nice find!  probably a rare one  whats on the base???   mike


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 4, 2005)

that is not a oil bottle!  it was a bottle that contained embaulming fluid. it is a common bottle.


----------



## hchapman27 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok so otherwise it has no value? I was told it was a motor oil bottle ! Thanks


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 4, 2005)

it has a little value 5-15 dollars or so. do a search on "dodge chemical co". i can see how someone might call it motor oil, it does say dodge and is about qt. size. i assure you it is not motor oil.


----------

